# Appenidx 2 VAF 4A financial requirements



## whitePawn (Feb 24, 2018)

I would like to request some information regarding the Home Office’s policies in relation to the assessment of income earned by the Sponsor under Appenidx 2 (VAF 4A). I am ordinarily resident in the UK for the last 4 months. I returned to the UK after a expat position overseas for 2 years. My new job is a rotational type 4weeks 'on' 4 weeks 'Off'. my income is from employment abroad but I get paid in the UK account. salary for the current job is £60K and previous job was £60k . 

on the Appenidx 2 (VAF 4A) form, there are only options: 
1) Sponsors who are working in the UK; or 
2) Sponsors who have worked outside of the UK and are returning to the UK with a job offer in the UK.

how do I go about filing in the financial part of the application. 

Your help will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

